# Out of Office Assistant Will Not Turn OFF (OutlookXP)



## kdaulton (Oct 20, 2004)

1st time logging into Outlook XP i got the message asking "Out of office is on would you like to turn it off." I clicked "yes" and then got some phone calls from some co-workers saying they were still getting the out office reply from me. 

So next i went into tools and clicked on the out of office assistant. A window appears and said I should look at the documentation to use out of office assistant. I click ok and nothing happens.

It has been a week now since I thought I had turned it off. Does anyone know anyway to get into the Out of Office window or turn it off some back door way? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kdaulton (Oct 20, 2004)

So I guess I found my own solution.

Logged into Outlook on another PC and was able to turn it off. Had some other people send some e-mails and no auto reply was sent. Logged back into Outlook and can get into the assistant fine. :laugh:


----------

